# Discontinued ESWL



## mg65 (Mar 27, 2013)

Does anyone know a billable code for for a cancelled ESWL??  Does not seem to be enough for a modifier 53, but the doc is asking for something.

Anyone?


This localization process is performed by fluoroscopy. Preoperative KUB confirms whether the stone can be visualized. In a very small number of patients the KUB does not demonstrate any stone, and so the patient is brought to the operating suite and not given anesthesia and the x-ray unit of the shockwave lithotripsy machine is then used to see if the stone can be visualized. This is called a simulation. If it cannot be visualized, the case is canceled. Obviously from our perspective we've gone to the trouble of performing preoperative history and physical laboratory review EKG etc. scheduled the time for their surgery and attempted to find the stone by fluoroscopic means. Significant work is involved. The question arises can we bill for that work some way. 


Thank you.


----------



## drashby (Mar 28, 2013)

mg65 said:


> Does anyone know a billable code for for a cancelled ESWL??  Does not seem to be enough for a modifier 53, but the doc is asking for something.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> ...



I asked this same question a few weeks ago and no takers . I feel our physician can bill fluoroscopy because that is what he documented in his op note. I'll keep you informed..
dra


----------



## mg65 (Apr 1, 2013)

I did bill it with a modifier 52.  We'll see.


----------

